# 2000 Cyber Green Beetle R



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm not sure how many of you know the car but it's been kicking around forever. I bought it in 2004 for my first car. 

It was originally a 2.0L 8v, which I supercharged, then did a 2.0T build which blew up so I swapped a 1.8T in. I did all the bolt-ons, put on a K04 and I was bored of it after a few months so out it came when the new engine arrived.  

I'm a graphic designer by trade (and a terrible mechanic) so my friend Kevin Misner (VW Master Tech) took this on as a side project. His AWD R32-swapped, then HPA Turbo Jetta Wagon was in PVW a few months back. Unbelievable car... http://vimeo.com/56706256 










How it looked on September 1st with the 1.8T 










Out with the old... 










In with the new. 










It was a tight squeeze but VF Engineering mounts will help hold the engine in place. 










The front Votex bumper on the car was cut for the FMIC so it wasn't usable. I'd had a set of Turbo S bumpers in the attic for a few years so I dusted them off and had them resprayed Cyber Green, along with the fenders for a perfect match. The Votex bumpers never matched the fenders and it drove me insane. 










Packing these up and moving them in a pickup with a half-assed cap kind of sucked but they arrived unharmed. 










The OEM fans wouldn't clear so I ordered up some slim fans. 










The car is FWD so a TT 24v stainless downpipe and high flow cat will hook up to the existing stainless Magnaflow 2.5" catback: 










Well it runs! It's starting to look like a car again too.  










The car was using an old-school switchbox and 8 SMC brass valves for the air ride management and it was getting to be a bit of a chore to set the height, especially with passengers. Going with Accuair E-Level and a VU4 manifold. Everything but the bags themselves is going to be brand new. 

I'll post updates soon!


----------



## geartripper08 (Aug 21, 2008)

opcorn:opcorn: in for the long haul on this one ! absolutely stunning car !!


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn, the best just keeps getting better. :beer: 

Subscribing for further updates.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Looks good man keep up the great work


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Yes. Very well done. opcorn:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

TightDub said:


> Yes. Very well done. opcorn:


One fine looking Beetle sir. Have you driven it yet with the new heart? How's it feel?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I haven't driven it yet but it's all done and sitting in storage until April. Can't wait for the salt to be off the roads.


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

beautiful car man :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks! Here's some recent shots:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Nice u making it out to waterfest or h20 this year


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Maybe next year


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Well all the hard work paid off, PVW mag approached me last year to do a feature and it finally made it in the October 2014 issue!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

congrats man :thumbup: I haven't picked up a pvw magazine in ages , I will try and pick up this one


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

perfect

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

congrats on the feature!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

PVW should arrive at the house any day. Looking forward to seeing it!!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Man Congrats on The Feature Dude! Thats Huge!:beer:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks a bunch guys, means a lot. Big :thumbup: for you guys doing the Beetle thing too.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

You should share; start a similar thread on the newbeetle.org site, many would appreciate what you are doing... over there too! :wave: This section; tends to be a little slow over here...


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

He has a thread on the Org already. Had for years 

Got our PVW a few weeks ago. I had no idea your car was going to be on it but I recognized it immediately. Car is looking great! Congrats!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I got the issue yesterday..The article was done very well:thumbup: Love all the details..and I missed a lot:beer:


----------

